# مراحل عزل سقف



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء اقدم لكم مراحل عزل سقف بالصور 

اولا : تنظيف السقف جيدا ثم عمل الأوتار وصب الخرسانة الفوم لتكوين ميول السقف


----------



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

ثانيا : صب خرسانة screed مكونة من 3/8 و 3/4 من الركام بالإضافة للأسمنت والرمل .


----------



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

ثالثا : يتم عزل السقف بدهان مادة البرايمر على طبقة السكريد .


----------



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

رابعا : يتم لصق طبقة عازل رطوبة ويراعى ان لا يكون هناك منفذ لتسرب المياه .


----------



## michelna (6 يوليو 2007)

شككككككككككككرررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

خامسا : يتم ملئ جميع السقف بالماء ويكون ارتفاع الماء اعلى من اعلى نقطة ب 5 سم ويتم اختبار تسرب الماء لمدة 48 ساعة .


----------



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

خامسا : يفرغ الماء ويوضع عازل الحرارة وفلتر لتنقية المياه حتى لا تنفذ لعازل الرطوبة .


----------



## مهندس مساعد (6 يوليو 2007)

سادسا : يوضع فلتر لتنقية الشوائب حتى لا تتسرب الى عازل الرطوبة وتتسبب في ثقبه . ومن ثم نضع بلاط الساحات .

وبالهنا والشفا


----------



## مشاري (6 يوليو 2007)

ممكن سوال اى افضل تغطيتها في النهاية بالبحص او البلاطات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. احمد عادل (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك مهندس مساعد
عندي سؤال (ماهي مكونات الخرسانة الفوم ونسب الخلط ؟وماهو الميل الانسب للسقف)
والسؤال الثاني (ماهي نسب الخلط في الخرسانة screed )
وفقكم الله
احمد عادل


----------



## احمد الديب (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله اخي خير


----------



## mokh (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناهده (7 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور على ألصور والتوضيح


----------



## firaswadi (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس 
فعلا شرح رائع ووافر .. وموضح بالصور بطريقة في غاية الروعة .
ويبدو أن المنشأ مهم جدا لدرجة توفير كل هذا العزل بهذه الطريقة .


----------



## abd83 (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هالمجهود


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (7 يوليو 2007)

مشاري قال:


> ممكن سوال اى افضل تغطيتها في النهاية بالبحص او البلاطات ؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم اخي العزيز المهندس مشاري
بالنسبة لسؤالك ايهم افضل تغطية السطح بعد عمل طبقات العزل بالبلاط او البحص هذا يتوقف علي استخدام السطح فكلنا يعرف انه يتم وضع اجهزة وماكينات التكييف فوق الاسطح .
ويتم تغطية طبقات العزل بعد الانتهاء منها بطبقة من البحص سمك 5سم ويتم عمل ممرات من البلاط لكي يتم استخدامها في الوصول الي ماكينات التكييف لاعمال الصيانة.
اما في حالة ان مساحة السطح صغيرة ومعدات التكييف قريبة من بعض فيتم تغطية كامل مساحة السطح بالبلاط .
والذي يحدد الافضل في الموضوع هو عدة عوامل:
عامل التكلفة فلكي يتم تغطية كامل مساحة السطح بالبلاط سيزيد من التكلفة بالرغم من ان وضع طبقة من البحص يقوم بتادية الغرض باقل تكلفة.
كلنا يعلم انه لكي يتم عمل اي اعمال صيانة في طبقات عزل الاسطح سوف يتم ازالة البلاط او البحص من فوق طبقات العزل وازالة البحص اسهل واسرع ولا تؤدي الي تلف طبقات العزل السفلية.
العمر الافتراضي لمادة العزل المائي من لفات البيتومين من 10 الي 20 سنة اي انه علي مدار عمر المنشا سوف يتم ازالة طبقات عزل الاسطح اكثر من مرة وفي حالة وجود البحص فان عملية الازالة تكون سهلة وغير مكلفة.
لذا اري ان تغطية طبقات عزل الاسطح بالبحص افضل لانة بسبب كل ما سبق.


----------



## مشاري (7 يوليو 2007)

اخى مهندس عصام

شاكر لك ومقدر لك اجابتك الكفايه الشافيه التى يشرفنى ان اضعها في مفكرتى للرجوع لها وقت الحاجه
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (8 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع رائع جداً و الشرح أروع و لكن حبذا لو كان الموضوع بهيئة ملف pdf


----------



## firaswadi (8 يوليو 2007)

*الآن ملف pdf للشرح كاملا*

ولأهمية الموضوع ، ولسهولة شرحه 
وللجهود المشكورة التي بذلها الأخ المهندس المساعد ..
أقدم ملف pdf لكامل الشرح بتنسيق وترتيب يساعد القارئ على سهولة فهم والجمع بين خطوات العزل الحراري والمائي ، وذلك في الرابط التالي : 
http://firas.110mb.com/uploading/uploaded/isolation.zip
أملاً من الله تعالى أن يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتنا بغرض خدمة المسلمين .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## engramy (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مساعد (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني ... انه لشرف لي ان يلقى موضوعي كل هذا الكم الهائل من الردود .

شكرا 



عصام رزق محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز المهندس مشاري
> بالنسبة لسؤالك ايهم افضل تغطية السطح بعد عمل طبقات العزل بالبلاط او البحص هذا يتوقف علي استخدام السطح فكلنا يعرف انه يتم وضع اجهزة وماكينات التكييف فوق الاسطح .
> ويتم تغطية طبقات العزل بعد الانتهاء منها بطبقة من البحص سمك 5سم ويتم عمل ممرات من البلاط لكي يتم استخدامها في الوصول الي ماكينات التكييف لاعمال الصيانة.
> اما في حالة ان مساحة السطح صغيرة ومعدات التكييف قريبة من بعض فيتم تغطية كامل مساحة السطح بالبلاط .
> ...


 
اخي عصام 

شرحت فأفضت واني منك والله قد استفدت .

بارك الله فيك .



> firaswadiولأهمية الموضوع ، ولسهولة شرحه
> وللجهود المشكورة التي بذلها الأخ المهندس المساعد ..
> أقدم ملف pdf لكامل الشرح بتنسيق وترتيب يساعد القارئ على سهولة فهم والجمع بين خطوات العزل الحراري والمائي ، وذلك في الرابط التالي :
> http://firas.110mb.com/uploading/uploaded/isolation.zip
> ...


 
تنسيق ممتاز اخي فراس . شكرا جدا .


----------



## خالد قدورة (8 يوليو 2007)

اخي فراس يوجد مشكلة في فتح الملف. ارجو التكرم بتنزيله مرة ثانية


----------



## firaswadi (8 يوليو 2007)

> اخي فراس يوجد مشكلة في فتح الملف. ارجو التكرم بتنزيله مرة ثانية


أخي الكريم خالد قدورة أعدت تحميل الملف وجربتة ولا توجد مشكلة علما أن الملف مضغطوط بصيغة zip ودليل صحة الرابط انه نزل بشكل صحيح عند أخي المهندس المساعد ..
حاول تنزيله مرة أخرى وأنا عند المساعدة إن شاء الله


----------



## noble (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله اخي خير


----------



## م . نادين (13 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم المختار (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
سؤال عن نسب الخلط في الخرسانة (screed)


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (13 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و لك


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدااااااااا يا باشمهندس


----------



## خالد قدورة (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## رياض450 (26 أغسطس 2007)

اخوانى اضيف هنا نقطة وهى انه قبل صب الفوم يتم دهان السطح بمادة بيتومينية تمنع تسرب الماء وذلك لحماية البلاطة وحديد التسليح من مادة وماء الفوم كما انه اقل سماكة للفوم 5سم وتكون حول مصارف مياه السطح ، ويتم عمل الاوتار بميول 1% ابتداء من اقل منسوب اللى هو 5سم.
اما نسبة خلط الفوم فتكون حسب تعليمات المصنع المنتج على ان تكون كثافة الفوم 400 الى 500 كجم للمتر المكعب


----------



## رياض450 (26 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة لخلطة السكريد يفضل ان تكون اسمنت ورمل وخالية من اى بحص ( صلبوخ ) وذلك لحماية العازل من اى زوايا حادة تنتج من البحص ( الصلبوخ ، الركام ، الحصمة ) اما خلطة الفوم فهى اسمنت وماء ومادة الفوم الرغوية فقط


----------



## sho7ta2003 (27 أغسطس 2007)

ان الله كان فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## ENG123 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير شي حلو كتير
ننتظر منك المزيد
بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.amani (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لو سمحت 

مانوع البلاط اللي في الصورة 

ماهية الخرسانه screed


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdullah1341 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رياض450 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

eng amani

خلطة السكريد عبارة عن خلطة مكونه من الاسمنت والرمل والماء وتستخدم كطبقة 2سم فوق الفوم ، وذلك تمهيدا لتركيب طبقة عازل الرطوبة عليها ، وفى بعض الاحيان يمكن ان نضيف لها صلبوخ ( حصمة ) ثلاث اثمان اذا اردنا صب حائط خرسانى غير سميك وبه حديد تسليح لايسمح بملء الخرسانة بالكامل وطبعا يجبان نعود فى هذه الحاله الى المختبر فى الموقع ليحدد لنا نسب الخلط لنصل الى قوة كسر 250 او 300 وذلك حسب نوع القوة المطلوبة.

الله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون اخيه :10:


----------



## sameh_majeed (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الصور الرائعه لكن هل ممكن تزويدنا بمواصفات المواد و طريقه التنفيذ حسب المواصفات العالمية


----------



## زياد الحمصي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لمجهودك الكريم وبارك الله بك


----------



## برود الثلج (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ...


----------



## abood77 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم يعطيك العافية
و شكراً جزيلاً لك
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## بيكاسو الشرق (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دعيج (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هالمجهود الاكثر من رائع...


----------



## markovic (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## ahmed_civil (23 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## ahmed_civil (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتوا ماهى خصائص ومكونات الخرسانة الفوم وكذلك السكريييييييد


----------



## إنشائي طموح (24 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مشاريع جارية (25 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس مساعد مشكور على المجهود الرائع ولاكن ممكن تكون طريقة العزل افضل بالاتي 

1-تنعيم السطح كماهو مذكور لديكم 
2-عمل طبقة عزل الحرارة ( الفوم ) 5سم 
3-بعد عمل طبقةالحرارة عمل بوئج واوتار كماهو معمول بالصورة لديك ومن ثم عمل خرسانة ميول تتراوح بين 5 الى 7 سم 
4 عمل طبقة العزل الرطوبة من طبقتين بسمك 4مم لكل طبقة والاختبار بعد 48 ساعة 
5 عمل طبقة حماية 1مم قماش مخصوص لهذة الحالات 
5 عمل طبقة رمل بسمك 5سم وحسب الميول 
6 مونة وبلاط 5سم والبلاط يفضل الموزيكو بدل الاسمنتي لانة قلييل الامتصاص للمياة ( الطريقة اعتقد في حالة الرشح مستقبلاً لاتحتاج الى ازالة طبقة عزل الحرارة لانها محفوظة تحت خرسانة الميول وارجو ان اكون قد وفقت والله اعلم


----------



## ابو در (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صهيب سلامه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساندة للمهندس المساعد*

ارجو ان تقبلوا مشاركتي المتواضعة لعرض الطريقة الامثل لعزل الاسقف مع تقديري للعرض المقدم من الاخ مساعد مهندس 

الملف في المرفقات


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## انس عبدالله (23 سبتمبر 2008)

باركالله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على هذه المساهمة الميدانية وننتظر المزيد
اخوكم
فراس الكبيسي


----------



## hassanzak (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## hhmady (21 يناير 2009)

ارجو ان تعملو مقرنا بتئنى شويل يجماعه اخوكم اول من عمل فى هذا المجال ولاغرور بس احبذ ان الفوم يركب الاول وبعدين العزل المائى ليه لان لوحصل تصرب فى المياه فى طريقه من خلا عرنيص البلاط اه الى هيحصل فى مياه بين الفوم والعزل صح هيحصل عمليه تعفن فى الفوم ايوا وبتحصل عن تجارب لكن الصح الفوم وبعدين العزل المائى ولا انا غلاطان اميلى على ****** والهوت ميلpono_pono95


----------



## arty_tow (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس


----------



## mmkfs (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا,,,,,,,
ما كنت أظن ان العملية معقدة بهذا الشكل


----------



## مشاريع جارية (13 فبراير 2009)

سوالي الوحيد كيف المزراب ( الجرجوري ) في منتصف السقف

الحقيقة انا نفذت الطبقات في اكثر من مشروع منها السكني والتجاري السكني


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (15 فبراير 2009)

*شكر وتحيه*

اخي اتقدم لك بخالص شكري وتقديري لتنزيل مثل هكذا صور للاطلاع والفائده ... علما اني اقول هي هذه مهنتي منذ حوالي 30 عاما واختصاصي هو العزل للسطوح ... ولدي مشاركات جديده بهذا المنتدى بباب الاساسات ...اضافتا لمشاركاتي بمنتدى مستشارك للبناء بباب العوازل حيث تنا مشرف عليه مع الاخ المهندس خالد ...اخي انا سؤالي انه بماذا يتم تحشيه واغلاق الفراغات مابين القطع الكونكريتيه والتي نحن نسميها بالعراق الشتايكر لم نرى صور باكمال العمل ...ارجو توضيح ذلك ولك مني كل الحب والاحترام ...احوك خالد جهاد حسن ...العراق الانبار هيت ...اختصاص بموانع الرطوبه والعزل المائي للسطوح والاساسات وقواعد البناء ...


----------



## م نضال الخليفة (16 فبراير 2009)

برأي من الأفضل وضع العازل الحراري أولا ثم عمل الميول ثم عازل الرطوبة ثم طبقة حماية للعزل ثم بلاط المساحات


----------



## م/انس رمضان (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس على المجهود الرائع
 b.h.i.t


----------



## rwmam (16 فبراير 2009)

شرح جميل وتسلم الايادي


----------



## فهدالادهم (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله يا اخي خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
مششششككوورر


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (16 فبراير 2009)

مجهوووووووود طيب وشكرا


----------



## محمود 79 (21 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على عزابك وشكرا لقد استفت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع مشكور كثير كثير


----------



## hhmady (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا هشرح لكم كيف يتم عمليه تركيب عزل المبرين اولا يتم عمل نظافه للارضيه 2 يتم عمل دهان على السطح ويكون دهان البريمر واوعا اى مهندس يقول لكم ان دهان البريمر ده ماده عازله وهو من البوتمبن او مشتقاته لا دى نظافه للارضيه من الاتربه لكى يساعد على الالتصاق بالارض 3يتم فرد الشيت على الارض ويفصل بجوار بعضعم البعض ويكون الحام 10سم ويتم تسخين الفه على نصفين لو تم تسخين الفه على مرحاله واحده هيكون هناك ترحيل فى الاوفر لاب يعنى الركوب 10سم 4 ومهم جدا ان يكون الاحام فى عكس اتجاه المياه وان يتم عمل حمام بوتمين بالاماكن التى يوجد به صرف بلاستك ببى سى والبيب وملاحوضه ان يتم العزل تحت البيبه او الجربورى وليسا من حوله 5يتم عمل وزره مع العلم بمرعات الفوم والبلاط ويتم عمل جروف فى الوزره [مجره] ويدخل العزل به كى يموت طرف الحام ملاحوظه لايتم كوى الحام حتى لايضعف بالمسترين وانما بعد التسخين يتم الضغط على الاحام فيخرج منه البوتمين وهذه هى الطريقه الصحيحه واخيرا يتم ملا الماء وهناك تجربه ممكن تفدكم انا مره عمالت سطح 100/100 وبعد ذلك احضرت الاستشارى للاستلام ولقيت السطح كله بينزل ماء من جميع الجهات وتعجبت ؟؟ يعنى مش نقطه ضعف واحده لا من جميع الجهات ههههههه وطلعت فوق السطح لقيه الاوفر لاب متفتح كله اى اركوب ال 10سم عرفت ان العزل كان سخن وتم صب الماء عليه وحصل له انكماش فتمزق الركوب ال10سم يعنى لازم نعمل الاختبار فى اوقات الصبح او اخر النهار واى حد عندو استفسار ده رقمى ذيرو واحد واحد ثمانيه سته سته ثمانيه اربعه سته اثنين وشكرا


----------



## hhmady (14 أغسطس 2009)

هذه هى الصورالتى يتم به عمل العزل


----------



## احمد كم الماز (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بجميع من ساهم 
وبالفعل بعد تجارب وجدت ان العزل الحراري يكون أسفل المائي أفضل لأنه مهما كانت كثافته يتضررمن المياه التي ستتسرب اليه
كما ان بلاط السطح الإسمنتي بدون مونة سيء جداً ويتكسر أكثر البلاط قبل تسليم المشروع وعند صيانات الصحية والتكييف بالسطح والأفضل بلاط موزايكو بمونة ..... وأغلب المشاكل تكون بالعزل حول جراجير السطح عند المصارف فيجب الإهتمام بها جيداً


----------



## laive (14 أغسطس 2009)

خرسانة الفوم هي عبارة عن خرسانة اسمنتية مكونة من مادة البولستيرين المعالج والاسمنت والماء فقط بنسبة خلط 1:1 تخلط وتضخ بخلاطات خاصة ..سأرفق الصور للخلاطات والمواد لاحقا 

اما الميل الانسب للاسقف ....0.5% بالنسبة للتصميم المعتمدة ..

اما الاختلاف بالتصميم فيكون عادة 3% حسب الواقع المفروض


----------



## SALAR2005 (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشاركة رائعة ننتظر المزيد


----------



## abdu77 (16 أغسطس 2009)

ما الضرورة من السكريد طالما استخدم الفوم؟
أظن واحد منهم يكفي لأن الغرض منه هو الميول 
افيدونا لو كنت مخطئا


----------



## nana200342000 (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع مفيد جدا جدا جزاكم الله كل الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mbakir88 (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشاري قال:


> ممكن سوال اى افضل تغطيتها في النهاية بالبحص او البلاطات ؟؟؟؟؟



يجب التغطيه بالبلاط والبحص معا
اي يتم عمل ممرات من البلاط 50*50 سم تكون هامه ومفيده للمشي عليها لاعمال الصيانه
والباقي يفرش بالبحص قطر 1 انش او اكبر لتسهيل تصريف المياه حول المصارف على السطح
ولتسهيل اي اعمال لاصلاح العازل اذا حدث اي خلل به
مع العلم يتم تركيب البلاط بدون اي مونه لسهوله الصيانه مستقبلا


----------



## muntadayatt (25 يوليو 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## رياض450 (28 يوليو 2010)

*الفرق بين الفوم والسكريد*



abdu77 قال:


> ما الضرورة من السكريد طالما استخدم الفوم؟
> أظن واحد منهم يكفي لأن الغرض منه هو الميول
> افيدونا لو كنت مخطئا


 
اخى العزيز ، الفوم يتم صبه بميول 1% وهو عبارة عن خليط من مادة رغوية واسمنت وماء تخلط جيدا بواسطة خلاطات خاصة ويزن المتر المكعب من مادة الفوم من 400 الى 500 كغم لتعمل جيدا والهدف من مادة الفوم هو طبقة ميول لمياه الامطار بوزن خفيف وايضا تعمل كعازل حرارى على السطح لما فيها من فقاعات هوائية وايضا كعازل للصوت ، وطبعا هذا لايعنى الغاء طبقة العازل الحرارى تحت البلاط ( الكاشى ).
ويصب الفوم بميول 1% على ان لاتقل اقل سماكة عن 5 سم.


اما طبقة السكريد فهى عبارة عن طبقة المساح من اسمنت ورمل وماء فقط تصب بسماكة 2سم فوق طبقة الفوم او الاسطح الخشنة لتكون ملائمة لتركيب طبقة عازل الرطوبة عليها وتستعمل ايضا كطبقة حماية لعازل الرطوبة تصب فوق العازل.


----------



## alyweeka1 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا بشمهندس ومجهود رائع حقا ... وفقك الله لكل خير 
*_


----------



## وسام نزار (25 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي مشكله ظهور بعض التشققات في الاساس البتلو فقط وليس البناء فوق البتلو هل يؤثر وكيف العلاج افيدوني على [email protected]>com


----------



## djbox (25 مايو 2011)

*والله اكثر من رائع*

والله اكثر من رائع 

الله يحفظك ويستر والديك​


----------



## djbox (26 مايو 2011)

firaswadi قال:


> ولأهمية الموضوع ، ولسهولة شرحه
> وللجهود المشكورة التي بذلها الأخ المهندس المساعد ..
> أقدم ملف pdf لكامل الشرح بتنسيق وترتيب يساعد القارئ على سهولة فهم والجمع بين خطوات العزل الحراري والمائي ، وذلك في الرابط التالي :
> http://firas.110mb.com/uploading/uploaded/isolation.zip
> ...



اخي السلام عليكم 
ممكن تزويدي بالملف ؟ محتاجه ضروري


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (26 مايو 2011)

حزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*أحسنت وأحسن الله إليك* ​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudedrees (27 أكتوبر 2011)

في حاجه حضرتك نسيت تقولها
ان طبقة العزل المائي اللفائف البيتومينية بتكون وضعها على الاسطح بطريقتين
1- يا اما full bonded يعني اللفة كلها تتسخن وتتلزق على البيتومين
2- او loose laided ودي طريقة وضع بيتومين في الاطراف فقط و تسخين اللفائف من الاطراف فقط في اماكن الركوب لها
وشكرا


----------

